# Oggi sarebbero 80



## Martes (18 Febbraio 2020)

Buon compleanno Faber


----------



## Martes (18 Febbraio 2020)

Non so se già esiste sul forum, ma vorrei qui dedicare uno spazio a lui.
Mi ha permesso di avvicinarmi alla musica quando (preadolescente intrattabile e pesantissima che si interessava solo di materie scientifiche e guardava ai propri simili come ad un male da evitare come la peste) la consideravo un passatempo frivolo e stupido.
Lui mi aperto un mondo e tolto aridità.
E la sua voce era come una culla.


----------



## Martes (18 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non so se già esiste sul forum, ma vorrei qui dedicare uno spazio a lui.
> Mi ha permesso di avvicinarmi alla musica quando (preadolescente intrattabile e pesantissima che si interessava solo di materie scientifiche e guardava ai propri simili come ad un male da evitare come la peste) la consideravo un passatempo frivolo e stupido.
> Lui mi aperto un mondo e tolto aridità.
> E la sua voce era come una culla.


Io lo ho scoperto nella taverna del padre di mio cugino, che era denominata "il buco" 
un posto inaccessibile pieno di vinile e moquette, che se suo padre lo scopriva che ci andava lo ammazzava

Era anche strano allora, perché questo uomo era un classico super liberal fascista, che però ascoltava tutta musica allora codificata "di sinistra" 

Io ho ascoltato molti suoi brani li dentro, ricordo una spontanea diffidenza, però unita al desiderio di ascoltare 

Alcune metafore, come le "cagnette" che si vedono soffiare l'osso (bocca di Rosa) erano molto divertenti

Lho apprezzato veramente molti anni dopo


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non so se già esiste sul forum, ma vorrei qui dedicare uno spazio a lui.
> Mi ha permesso di avvicinarmi alla musica quando (preadolescente intrattabile e pesantissima che si interessava solo di materie scientifiche e guardava ai propri simili come ad un male da evitare come la peste) la consideravo un passatempo frivolo e stupido.
> Lui mi aperto un mondo e tolto aridità.
> E la sua voce era come una culla.


Io lo ho scoperto nella taverna del padre di mio cugino, che era denominata "il buco" 
un posto inaccessibile pieno di vinile e moquette, che se suo padre lo scopriva che ci andava lo ammazzava

Era anche strano allora, perché questo uomo era un classico super liberal fascista, che però ascoltava tutta musica allora codificata "di sinistra" 

Io ho ascoltato molti suoi brani li dentro, ricordo una spontanea diffidenza, però unita al desiderio di ascoltare 

Alcune metafore, come le "cagnette" che si vedono soffiare l'osso (bocca di Rosa) erano molto divertenti

Lho apprezzato veramente molti anni dopo


----------



## Martes (18 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


>


Struggente...


----------



## Martes (19 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Martes (25 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Martes (10 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Martes (14 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Martes (21 Marzo 2020)




----------



## giorgiocan (22 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Mi ha permesso di avvicinarmi alla musica quando (preadolescente intrattabile e pesantissima che si interessava solo di materie scientifiche e guardava ai propri simili come ad un male da evitare come la peste) la consideravo un passatempo frivolo e stupido.
> Lui mi aperto un mondo e tolto aridità.


A me ha permesso di riavvicinarmici. Avevo interrotto gli studi classici imposti dalla mia famiglia (e non me ne sono mai pentito). Ma ho ripreso, in primis con la chitarra, per passare poi alla musica etnica, tornando persino in Conservatorio per approfondire.

Da allora mi è capitato ancora un paio di volte di smettere di fare il musicista, causa vita. Ma non mi è mai passata. E proprio in questi ultimi tempi, riassestatomi dopo il recente cambio di vita, sto rispolverando i ferri del mestiere.

Quindi, post apprezzatissimo.  

PS - Gli umani come peste del mondo, invece, sono rimasti una costante!


----------



## Martes (22 Marzo 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> PS - Gli umani come peste del mondo, invece, sono rimasti una costante!


Oggi più evidente che mai, tra l'altro!

PS - grazie


----------



## Martes (24 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Martes (3 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Martes (5 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Martes (7 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Martes (10 Aprile 2020)

Venerdì santo


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Martes (19 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Martes (5 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Martes (17 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Martes (14 Giugno 2020)




----------



## bettypage (2 Luglio 2020)




----------



## Martes (13 Agosto 2020)




----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Martes (14 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Martes (27 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Martes (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Martes (16 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Martes (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Martes (25 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2020)

credo che avesse un agriturismo in Sardegna presso la valle della luna ? O mi sbaglio .Visto la moglie Dori Ghezzi con Wess a  mezzogiorno in famiglia , bella donna  mi è sempre piaciuta


----------



## Martes (11 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> credo che avesse un agriturismo in Sardegna presso la valle della luna ? O mi sbaglio


non ne ho mai seguito la vita privata, ma ho parenti in zona che ai tempi mi informarono che aveva messo su una fattoria nei pressi di Tempio Pausania, diventato poi un agriturismo, sì. 

Oggi sono 22 anni che se n'è andato


----------



## Martes (11 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Martes (27 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Martes (12 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## Martes (18 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


>


ti dispiace se ti dico preferivo la moglie?


----------



## Martes (18 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ti dispiace se ti dico preferivo la moglie?


Certo che no


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2021)

potevo scegliere altro , lei stupenda  lui bruttino   ma l'amore è cieco , di solito si continua dicendo : ma mica orbo


----------



## Martes (13 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Martes (8 Aprile 2021)




----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Martoriato (3 Maggio 2021)

Mai capito e mai sopportato.


----------



## Martes (11 Giugno 2021)




----------



## Martes (26 Giugno 2021)




----------

